# ارجوككم صلوا للعروسين دول ربنا يرحمهم اتوفوا فى حادث طريق



## مارينا مارجرجس (17 يناير 2012)

صلوا ارجوكم لاهل العروسين دول
جيرمين مجدى & فادى ليون 
اتجوزوا يوم 9\1\2012 
ولسة مسافرين امبارح لشهر العسل يوم 16\1\2012 
فى اتوبيس سياحى وحصل حادثة كبيرة واتصدم الاتوبيس فى ترلة كبيرة جدا 
وهما احدى الضحايا الى اتوفوا 
صلوا ارجوكم ياخواتى لاهاليهم اانا مش عارفة هيعملوا اية ربنا يصبرهم بجد
لسة متجوزين يعنى بقالهم اسبوع 
الفرحة اللى فى عنيهم فى صورة الفرح تكسر اى حد بجد صلولهم وصلوا لاهليهم 
ارجوكم ارجوكم ارجوكم صلولهم ارجوكم :94::94:
دى صورتهم 






[/url][/IMG]
ودة الموضوع فى الديلى نيوز الصحيفة الاجنبية لان الاتوبيس كان سياحى ودى صورة الحادث 
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/th...ghway.aspx?pageID=238&nID=11549&NewsCatID=341


----------



## scream man (17 يناير 2012)

يـــــــــــا رب ارحم​


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)

ربنا يصبر اهلهم واحبابهم ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

ربنا يعزي ويصبر اهالهم


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يناير 2012)

ربنا يصبر اهلهم الصراحة


----------



## just girl (17 يناير 2012)

*.. ربنـا يبـدلــهم اجــساد نــورانيــة قويــة عاريــة من الخــلل والــذلل الــذى فـى طبيعتها البشرية المنقـوصـة .. ويـارب نلـحق نتــوب قبــل ما نـلــقى مصيـرنا فــجــأة .. المــوت بيــنذر كــل حــى بيقوله : ((لـســـة عنـدك فـرصــة )) ... يارب نعتبر والذكرى تنفعنا .. *

*ربنا يرحمهم ويـنيـح ارواحــهم ويسـكنهم فــردوس النـعيــم،، ،*
*تــعـازينــا الــحــارة لاسـرهم... .*


----------



## maria123 (17 يناير 2012)

شفتا بل فيسبوك كمان اللة يساعد اهلون جرام زعلت كتير


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يناير 2012)

ربنا يرحمهم ويصبر قلوب اهلهم​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2012)

يارب ارحمهم برحمتك الواسعة
واصبر اهاليهم واحبائهم​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2012)

بسم الصليب
+ ما أبعد أحكام الله عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء

+ نصلى ربنا يعزى أهلهم ويمنحهم الصبر والسلام والايمان القوى
آمين


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (18 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يرحمهم ويصبر اهاليهم يارب
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 يناير 2012)

الرب يرحم ويعطي الصبر والسلوان لاهالي الضحايا...

حقيقةً الخطوط السريعة في تركيا تعتبر من اشد الطرق خطورة...على الرغم من ان الاتراك معروفين بدقتهم في السياقة مقارنة بالدول الاوروبية الاخرى لكن هذه مشيئة السماء ...لكن عند وجودي في تركيا لم الحظ الكثير من الحوادث!

رحمة الرب عليهم والصبر والسلوان لاهاليهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يرحمهم و نيح روحهم و بصبر قلوب اهلهم---- بس اشكر الرب انهم انتقلو مع بعض-- محدش فيهم ساب التانى يتعزب و يعيش ميت على الارض-- كدا رحمه لهم-- و الاهل ربنا يعزيهم*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يعزيهم​*


----------



## sparrow (18 يناير 2012)

يا ساتر يارب
حادثه صعبه جدااا
ربنا يرحم ويصبر اهاليهم ويعينيهم اختبار فعلا صعب


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 يناير 2012)

*صعب جدا 
ربنا يصبر اهلهم ويعزيهم ..آمين *


----------



## zezza (18 يناير 2012)

*يا ربى رحمتك ..شئ صعب كتير 
ربنا ينيح نفوسهم و يصبر اهاليهم *


----------

